# Baseboard heater questions: afci? Receptacle placement?



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Baseboard heaters are outlets by NEC definition (Art 100).

As for receptacles above the heaters, that's part of the instructions of the heater. See Informational Note to 424.9.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Carry some blank plates with you.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

AFCI is only required for 120V branch circuits. Most bb heaters are 240V. Check that out


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

I believe baseboard electric heaters have to have 6" of horizontal wall from a receptacle and definitely not over them.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

jw0445 said:


> I believe baseboard electric heaters have to have 6" of horizontal wall from a receptacle and definitely not over them.


I like to see the code ref for the 6 inches.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

backstay said:


> I like to see the code ref for the 6 inches.


As well as a code reference for no receps over them.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

> Informational Note: Listed baseboard heaters include in-
> structions that may not permit their installation below re-
> ceptacle outlets.


Anything on why it seems to be just _electrical_ baseboards?

~CS~


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> Anything on why it seems to be just _electrical_ baseboards?
> 
> ~CS~



Because it's the National _Electrical_ Code, not the National Hot Water Code or National Steam Heat Code.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Because it's the National _Electrical_ Code, not the National Hot Water Code or National Steam Heat Code.


But you said it wasn't in the NEC....:laughing:

I am guessing the electric baseboards get hotter than the others. Seems like a good idea to avoid it altogether. They make an end plate with a recep for the baseboard heaters.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> They make an end plate with a recep for the baseboard heaters.


Wonder if they come in tamper-resistant style?

Pete


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

120 volt = yes
240 volt = no


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Pete m. said:


> Wonder if they come in tamper-resistant style?
> 
> Pete


I am sure they do and I would think you could replace it with one if you had to.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

mtw said:


> 120 volt = yes afci protection
> 240 volt = no afci protection


fify


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> But you said it wasn't in the NEC....:laughing:



_An NEC article that disallows receps over baseboard heaters _is what is not in the NEC. It merely states that the _manufacturer_ may disallow them as part of the listing.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

480sparky said:


> _An NEC article that disallows receps over baseboard heaters _is what is not in the NEC. It merely states that the _manufacturer_ may disallow them as part of the listing.


I think you missed the joke or I didn't get it across well. I know you know what is in the code I was trying to be funny with your response to CS


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I think you missed the joke or I didn't get it across well. I know you know what is in the code I was trying to be funny with your response to CS


You've been around here a while so you should know that 480sparky has the sense of humor of a brick.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MTW said:


> You've been around here a while so you should know that 480sparky has the sense of humor of a brick.



And most here have been around long enough to know that _some_ members (you *cough* included*cough*) take perverse pleasure in doing nothing more than making comments like this.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

It's those informational notes that are _perverse _480, methinks they hired the guy outta some chinese restuarant....










~CS~


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

480sparky said:


> And most here have been around long enough to know that _some_ members (you *cough* included*cough*) take perverse pleasure in doing nothing more than making comments like this.


Not really, I was just speaking the truth.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MTW said:


> Not really, I was just speaking the truth.



So was I.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

480sparky said:


> And most here have been around long enough to know that _some_ members (you *cough* included*cough*) take perverse pleasure in doing nothing more than making comments like this.


He said brick, not ***** .


----------



## KINKADE (Oct 23, 2014)

*AFCI is only required for 120V branch circuits. 424.9 fpn: 08 code*



mikewillnot said:


> Two separate but related questions.
> 1. Is an electric baseboard heater circuit with no other loads required to be on an AFCI? It's not classified as an outlet I don't believe.
> 2. And is it legal to place a receptacle above a baseboard heater? I vaguely remember reading something about this, but I can't remember where. The remodeling contractor I'm working for has a bunch of outlets scattered around the room and wants to add baseboard heat. There are hardly any options where there isn't an outlet above the heater.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using electriciantalk.com mobile app


AFCI is only required for 120V branch circuits. 424.9 fpn: 08 code


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

99cents said:


> He said brick, not ***** .


Did you just say *****?


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

Omg.
Fell off the bed.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------

